# Drive by Wire/Throttle Body Sensor?!



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

I use to love my 05 gto but since it has been untouched at the dealership for the last 7 days and with little hope the problem will resolve itself in the next week or two my feelings have changed a bit.

Anyone else have problems with the drive by wire/throttle body sensor, if so, I would love to hear how the problem resolved itself.

Right now as it stands Im either waiting for one of these sensors to show up somewhere or for it to be built in Australia  

ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED

:seeya:


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

When I bought my Z06 in Aug 01 it had a "sticky" point on some part of the drive by wire system. Can't remember if it was the throttle body or a sensor on the gas peddle. When I took my foot off the gas RPM would stay at about 2000 rpm frequently. Took it to the dealer and they replaced the part. Been working fine since then and I use mine pretty hard.  

Hope they get it fixed for you soon. :cheers


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

interesting... the dealership and gm have both told me their currently is no replacement part available, however, down the road, they will manufacture the part in Australia, at which time they will call me back and install it on my decommissioned gto. I'm starting to get a bit nervous.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

that's a crock the ls2 is made here if it is the throttle body they should have it call another dealer and ask the parts guy yourself


----------



## repruet (Apr 29, 2005)

Had a problem today with my 05 the gas pedal assembly had to be replaced. I got a check engine light when I started it up and a degraded performance mode alarm. My dealer checked and there were no parts available on no date when they would be. MY dealer took one off a new car on his lot and put it in mine. they had to take the gas pedal unit out, took about 10 minutes to fix.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GNX231 said:


> that's a crock the ls2 is made here if it is the throttle body they should have it call another dealer and ask the parts guy yourself


I agree, the throttle body assembly (with sensor) is readily available! It's funny cause I can't find a part number on the electronic throttle control sensor..... give me a little bit and I'll post back! :cheers


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Theres been an open case for awhile for 2005's with faulty throttle pedal position sensors. Thats the part that isnt readily available, its the pedal, not the TB itself


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Hmmm, good form GTp... I'm going to ask the dealership later today to specify exactly what the problem/sensor is, once I find out ill post it, id do it now but I feel a bit guilty for the continued calls they have been getting from me.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Eh don't feel guilty, it's spring and it's a brand new car, I'd want to be out driving it too!!


----------



## HRJ (Mar 29, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> Hmmm, good form GTp... I'm going to ask the dealership later today to specify exactly what the problem/sensor is, once I find out ill post it, id do it now but I feel a bit guilty for the continued calls they have been getting from me.


I'm with GTP (cause I'm his bitch.....).......stay after them until its done......BTW, the part # of the pedal/sensor assembly is 92067194. Just in case the parts guy is a total tool.....


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks for the help and advice guys. OK, Im going to get after it!....


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Dealership, "I believe it is the APP sensor, which would be the pedal sensor."

I asked the dealership if they could swap the part off another gto, however so far they have been unwilling to do so, 

After they said this would not be an option, my dealership told me that it might be a good idea to contact pontiac/gm and let them know that the dealership can't/won't swap the part. 

GM either didnt believe me or needed to hear that from the dealership directly so now I am having the dealership call gm and let them know that.

Im going to call GM at 11am pst and see what my options are now?

ANY OTHER ADVICE IS ALWAYS :seeya: ENCOURAGED!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Theres been an open case for awhile for 2005's with faulty throttle pedal position sensors. Thats the part that isnt readily available, its the pedal, not the TB itself


Forgot to post back, your correct... :cheers


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Just spoke with Pontiac and they told me that their regional parts manager is looking into it and gm will give me a call back with "more information" next thursday or friday(a week from today)

So, it looks like I will be mobbin' my new g6 for another week :confused 

ANY FEEDBACK IS ALWAYS APPRECIATED


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

does anyone know about california's lemon law? I read somewhere that if they can't fix it in 30 days the "lemon law" would apply? 

Since they are waiting for the part instead of trying to fix it, will this be the dealerships loophole?


----------



## repruet (Apr 29, 2005)

I hope that your dealer gave you something to drive. When this part failed on my car, the Director of Maintenance at my dealership(Courtsey Pontiac in Birmingham, Al) the GM regional rep and they told him their was no guess as to when they would be able to get the part so they took one off a new one on their lot. Thats what I call a customer first dealership. They will not be able to sell that car until the replacement part makes its appearance.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

yea, they 1st gave me an impala with 1600 miles on it, it was sick for cinco de mayo in Stockton, I had that for a week, and then I traded in the rental for a brand new rental a g6, It is everything the grand am was and then some, but it's no GOAT!!! So thats what Ive had since last thursday.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Just for reference, my '98 Z28 was drive by wire, and I never had a problem. I am aware that the ls2 uses different components. I'm just letting you know that the technology can work and can be reliable. :seeya


----------



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

There is a brand new Black/red GTO at the dealership. I got called to come take a look. I show up and they don't have the gas pedal on because of faulty drive by wire system. You aren't the only one this is happening to, and no one has even driven this car.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

GM Told me the part should be in in Mid June!!!(However GM isnt even sure of that) This is the best GM can do for me????


----------



## GTOFan (May 3, 2005)

*Lemon law*

Hey Stockton Raider. Real sorry to hear about your car problem. That is very frustrating! It sounds to me like a clear case of lemon law if they have your car for over 30 days. Make sure you have documentation on which day you brought your car in for repairs. Also, how does GM continue to make new GTOs in Austrailia, but can't get you the same part that they put on new cars for another month? :confused If I were you, I would put your case into writing, including the section of the lemon law that applies to your case and deliver it to your GM dealer via certified mail. I am pretty sure that one section of the lemon law states that you must notify your dealer in writing of your intent to claim lemon law, but I have not reviewed the lemon law statute in a couple years. Keep us posted.


----------

